# Radhose: Sitzpolster hinten zu kurz



## Jean33 (2. August 2017)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Radhose, jedoch stoße ich immer wieder auf das gleiche Problem und zwar, dass das Sitzpolster der Radhosen hinten immer zu kurz ist. Habe jetzt schon einige getestet (Löffler, Muddyfox, usw), aber entweder hört das Polster kurz vor den Sitzknochen auf, oder die Naht endet genau bei den Sitzknochen. Habe schon verschiedene Größen von M bis XXL durch.

Für kleine Touren bis 30 km geht's auch ohne Sitzpolster problemlos, darüber hinaus fängts aber schon an zu reiben  . Bin 1,88 und sehr schmal, daher auch wenig eigenes Sitzpolster 

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Ich hab langsam den Eindruck das etwas mit meiner Körpermorphologie nicht stimmt , kann doch nicht sein das ich das bei all den Radhosen habe die ich probiert habe. Habe schon Radler gesehen, bei denen reichte das Sitzpolster sgoar fast bis zum Steißbein.

Falls jemand das Problem kennt, kann er mir kurze/lange Radhosen empfehlen dessen Polster hinten sehr lang sind, so dass man auch mit seinen Sitzknochen noch auf das Polster sitzt?

Danke

Grüße


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. August 2017)

Kann es sein, dass du die vorne einfach viel zu weit hoch ziehst? So klingt das nämlich imho. 

Ausserdem wäre es noch gut zu wissen, welches Geschlecht du hast, oder ob du mit beiden Polstern zurecht kämst - die sind nämlich geschlechterspezifisch normalerweise hier und da anders gepolstert / geformt... ansonsten ist es etwas schwer mit Empfehlungen. Willste ne normale shorts oder ne Trägershorts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (6. August 2017)

Hm, 1 Beitrag erstellt, nach der ersten Antwort online gewesen allerdings keinerlei weitere Reaktionen - was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. August 2017)

es sind Ferien und die Trolls sind unterwegs 

PS: vieleicht hat er auch die Hose verkehrt herum an mit dem Arschteil nach vorne


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (6. August 2017)

Ein paar Binden als Verlängerung dran spaxen


----------



## Heyo (6. August 2017)

Ich würde es mal mit einer Trägerhose versuchen. Kurze Radhosen rutschen naturgemäß beim Bike nach unten.


----------



## Jean33 (6. August 2017)

Hallo, 

Tut mir leid für die verspäte Antwort.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du die vorne einfach viel zu weit hoch ziehst? So klingt das nämlich imho.



Das dachte ich auch zuerst, aber daran scheints nicht zu liegen. 



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ausserdem wäre es noch gut zu wissen, welches Geschlecht du hast, oder ob du mit beiden Polstern zurecht kämst - die sind nämlich geschlechterspezifisch normalerweise hier und da anders gepolstert / geformt... ansonsten ist es etwas schwer mit Empfehlungen. Willste ne normale shorts oder ne Trägershorts?



Bin männlich  .  Bevorzugen würde ich eine ohne Träger, aber falls sie Träger hätte wäre auch kein Weltuntergang, hauptsache ich finde endlich mal eine passende Radhose


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. August 2017)

Heyo schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal mit einer Trägerhose versuchen. Kurze Radhosen rutschen naturgemäß beim Bike nach unten.



nicht wenn sie richtig sitzen


----------



## Tifftoff (6. August 2017)

Träger halten das Sitzpolster halt besser an der richtigen Position.

Ich fahre Sugoi mit dem dicken RS Sitzpolster. Ob das aber länger als andere ist, keine Ahnung


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2017)

sitz das polster schon beim anziehen nicht richtig, oder verrutscht es erst nach einiger zeit beim fahren?

bei zweiterem liegt es an deiner sitzposition.


----------



## Jean33 (6. August 2017)

Es ist wie du sagst, es sitzt schon beim Anziehen nicht richtig. Beim Fahren rutscht es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lisma (7. August 2017)

Ich kanns mir eigentlich auch nur so vorstellen das dir der Schnitt einfach nicht passt. Wenn die Größe okay ist......wobei ich es etwas seltsam finde das du offenbar von M bis XXL alles tragen kannst? XXL müsste im Vergleich zu M ja eine Art Bermudashorts sein.

Wie sieht die Neigung deines Sattels aus? Hast du sie Spitze stark nach unten geneigt?


----------



## Heyo (7. August 2017)

Jean33 schrieb:


> Bin männlich  .  Bevorzugen würde ich eine ohne Träger, aber falls sie Träger hätte wäre auch kein Weltuntergang, hauptsache ich finde endlich mal eine passende Radhose


----------



## Heyo (7. August 2017)

Kauf dir eine vernünftige Trägerhose (z.B. Santini, Castelli, Gore Bikewear) und du wirst sehen, dass dein Problem gelöst ist. Sorry, aber allein die Tatsache, dass du schon Hosen von S bis XXL probiert hast, zeigt mir an, dass du nicht unbedingt das Feeling für eine gut sitzende Radhose hast. Eine Trägerhose sitzt naturgemäß beim Radfahren besser. Und dank des dehnbaren Lycrastoffes sitzen die auch wie angegossen. Kein Profi fährt mit einer kurzen Radhose; die wurden eigentlich für Gelegenheitsradler für den Sonntagsausflug erfunden. Schau dich mal im Internet bei den großen Versendern (z.B. Bobshop.com) um.


----------



## Agil (7. August 2017)

War Bilder schon?


----------



## Jean33 (9. August 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir eigentlich auch nur so vorstellen das dir der Schnitt einfach nicht passt. Wenn die Größe okay ist......wobei ich es etwas seltsam finde das du offenbar von M bis XXL alles tragen kannst? XXL müsste im Vergleich zu M ja eine Art Bermudashorts sein.



Sorry ich habe mich schlecht ausgedrückt, tragen kann ich meist nur L oder XL dies ist meine eigentliche Größe, wobei XL öfters mal Falten wirft. Von M bis XXL im Laden habe ich alles durchprobiert um einfach zu schauen, ob eine kleinere oder größere Größere etwas an der Polsterlänge ändert.



Lisma schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Neigung deines Sattels aus? Hast du sie Spitze stark nach unten geneigt?



Ich habe die Neigung des Sattels so gelassen wie er beim Kauf des Mountain Bikes war. Hatte aber öfters bei etwas größeren Strecken Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich, habe dann den Sitz ein Stufe weiter nach unten geneigt und etwas nach Vorne geschoben, da ich das Gefühl hatte bergauf zu weit nach hinten zu sitzen und geneigt zu sein.
Jetzt sitzt der Sattel waagegerecht zum Boden (per Wasserwage gemessen  )




Heyo schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine vernünftige Trägerhose (z.B. Santini, Castelli, Gore Bikewear) und du wirst sehen, dass dein Problem gelöst ist. Sorry, aber allein die Tatsache, dass du schon Hosen von S bis XXL probiert hast, zeigt mir an, dass du nicht unbedingt das Feeling für eine gut sitzende Radhose hast.



Jep damit hast du recht, fahre erst seit diesem Jahr April. Habe mir die erste Fahrradhose erst vor ein paar Wochen geholt. 



Heyo schrieb:


> Eine Trägerhose sitzt naturgemäß beim Radfahren besser. Und dank des dehnbaren Lycrastoffes sitzen die auch wie angegossen. Kein Profi fährt mit einer kurzen Radhose; die wurden eigentlich für Gelegenheitsradler für den Sonntagsausflug erfunden. Schau dich mal im Internet bei den großen Versendern (z.B. Bobshop.com) um.



Danke für die den Link, ich schau da mal rein.



Agil schrieb:


> War Bilder schon?



Bilder? Will sich das jemand antun?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2017)

sieh erst mal zu, dass die sitzposition passt.

wenn der sattel nach unten geneigt ist, rutscht du nach vorne und musst dagegen arbeiten. dadurch kann die hose nach vorne rutschen.

schmerzen im lendenwirbelbereich können von einer zu kurzen (du verklemst dich quasi zwischen sattel und lenker), oder zu gestreckten sitzposition kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roidrage79 (9. August 2017)

Mit was für Unterwäsche fährst du denn?


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. August 2017)

Wenn mit Polsterhose, dann jawohl hoffentlich *ohne* Unterwäsche drunter!


----------



## roidrage79 (10. August 2017)

Das ist eben vielen Anfängern nicht so klar[emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## fastdarkness (12. August 2017)

Als allererstes, so nach dem lesen, stell Deine Position auf dem Rad erst einmal richtig ein!
Sattel in Waage, passende Sattelhöhe und Position im Bezug zur Pedal - Kniewinkel!
Dann nimm eine Radhose mit Trägern, hier gibt es von Hersteller zu Hersteller Unteschiede ob MTB oder RR.
Eine Radhose muss wie aufgemalt sitzen. Ohne Falten oder störende reibende Stellen. Aber nicht so eng das sie dir das Blut abschnürrt oder Druckstellen macht. Je nach Körperbau kann man da schon mal lange probieren.
Im Fachhandel haben die meist ein Rad auf das du dich setzen kannst und gleih versuchen kannst wie die sitzt.
Meine letzte Bib Short ist von Assos, um die 180€ aus dem Fachhandel - damit sitze ich auch gern ma 8h+ auf dem RR ohne Probleme.
Alternative ist zB beim Blumenhändler sich 10 Stück bestellen und Zuhause anprobieren und die andeen zurückschicken. Men nicht die passende Methode.


----------



## Heyo (13. August 2017)

fastdarkness schrieb:


> Im Fachhandel haben die meist ein Rad auf das du dich setzen kannst und gleih versuchen kannst wie die sitzt.
> Meine letzte Bib Short ist von Assos, um die 180€ aus dem Fachhandel - damit sitze ich auch gern ma 8h+ auf dem RR ohne Probleme.



Nun ja, der sogenannte Fachhändler hat in der Regel keine oder nur wenig Ahnung von Klamotten und zudem diesbezüglich meist ein sehr begrenztes Angebot. Da ist man beim Fachversender schon besser bedient.

Assos-Radhosen sind sicher nicht schlecht, aber es gibt vergleichbare oder bessere zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis. Außerdem wirbt Assos massiv mit der Schweizer Flagge, produziert aber ausschließlich in osteuropäischen Billiglohnländern. Das nenne ich Etikettenschwindel. Sehr gute Radhosen made in EU gibt es von Castelli, Nalini, Santini, Sportful oder auch Löffler. Sehr empfehlen kann ich die Eigenmarke des weiter oben genannten Versenders (bobteam)


----------



## Jean33 (14. August 2017)

Hallo,

Ich fahre ohne Unterwäsche. War dieses Wochenende in einem Decathlon und hatte sieh da habe endlich zwei Radhosen von Btwin gefunden wo das Polster lang genug war. Eine von den Hosen ist eine Art Funktionsunterhose mit Polster drin. Bin damit eine Tour gefahren, da hats mir gleich alles wund gerieben im Genitalbereich und in Innenschenkel  . Mit der anderen Fahrradhose gehts besser, reibt en klein wenig, hält sich aber noch in Grenzen, muss mich vielleicht auch erst einmal daran gewöhnen.



k_star schrieb:


> sieh erst mal zu, dass die sitzposition passt.
> 
> wenn der sattel nach unten geneigt ist, rutscht du nach vorne und musst dagegen arbeiten. dadurch kann die hose nach vorne rutschen.
> 
> schmerzen im lendenwirbelbereich können von einer zu kurzen (du verklemst dich quasi zwischen sattel und lenker), oder zu gestreckten sitzposition kommen.



Ja habe das Gefühl das ich leich nach vorne rutsche seitdem ich den Sattel eine Stufe tiefer geneigt habe (kann den Sattel nur stufenweise neigen), werde die Neigung wohl wieder zurückstellen, denn jetzt kommen meine Probleme mit den Handgelenken wieder, oft schlafen sie nach 15 km ein und kriege eine Art Stromschläge in den Handballen, richtig unangenehm.

Ich denke durch die neue Neigung des Sattels nach unten, liegt zuviel Gewicht auf den Handgelenken die dann auf den Lenker drücken.

Wenn ich fahre, dann habe ich die Schmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich nur beim Bergauffahren. Ich dachte es käme eventuel von der leichten Neigung nach oben des Sattels, die dann mehr Druck auf die Lendenwirbel bringt. Aber ich denke es ist eher umgekehrt der Fall oder nicht? Oder kanns nicht auch daran liegen das man auf dem Sattel zu weit nach hinten sitzt?

Meine Sitzposition auf dem Mountain Bike ist etwas mehr gestreckt. Da ich öfters Rückenschmerzen habe im oberen Bereich, hatte ich die Verkäuferin beim Fahrradkauf gefragt ob sie den Lenker höher bauen könnte. Daraufhin hat sie einen einstellbaren Lenkervorbau aufs Rad gebaut, somit sitze ich etwas aufrechter und gerader als es normal der Fall ist oder sein sollte beim MTB. Bisher hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme im oberen Rückenbereich.

Ich muss wohl sagen das ich chronische Borreliose habe, daher ist nicht immer ganz einfach zu sagen obs von einer falschen Haltung oder Sitzposition kommt oder von der Krankheit selbst ist nicht immer einfach zu sagen.





fastdarkness schrieb:


> Als allererstes, so nach dem lesen, stell Deine Position auf dem Rad erst einmal richtig ein!
> Sattel in Waage, passende Sattelhöhe und Position im Bezug zur Pedal - Kniewinkel!
> Dann nimm eine Radhose mit Trägern, hier gibt es von Hersteller zu Hersteller Unteschiede ob MTB oder RR.



Habe den Sattel per Wasserwaage eingestellt  , rutsche damit jedoch nach vorne. Werde ihn wohl wieder zurückstellen.

Habe den Sattel per Knielot eingestellt, musste dafür den Sattel nach vorne schieben und den Sitz höher machen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass zwischen Sattelspitze und Lenkervorbau mein Arm genau dazwischen passt, also zwischen Lenker und Sattelspitze (von Ellebogen bis zur Mittelfingerspitze). Der Abstand kommt mir etwas wenig vor, habe mal gelesen das zwischen Sattelnase und Lenker mindestens eine Unterarmlänge + 2 bis 3 Fingerbreiten platz sein sollte.




fastdarkness schrieb:


> Eine Radhose muss wie aufgemalt sitzen. Ohne Falten oder störende reibende Stellen. Aber nicht so eng das sie dir das Blut abschnürrt oder Druckstellen macht. Je nach Körperbau kann man da schon mal lange probieren.
> Im Fachhandel haben die meist ein Rad auf das du dich setzen kannst und gleih versuchen kannst wie die sitzt.
> Meine letzte Bib Short ist von Assos, um die 180€ aus dem Fachhandel - damit sitze ich auch gern ma 8h+ auf dem RR ohne Probleme.
> Alternative ist zB beim Blumenhändler sich 10 Stück bestellen und Zuhause anprobieren und die andeen zurückschicken. Men nicht die passende Methode.



Die Funktionshose die ich jetzt habe werde ich wohl wieder einstampfen, keine Lust nach jeder Radtour wie ein Pavian auszusehen. Im Geschäft passte sie gut, aber nach ein paar Kilometern auf dem Rad sah es dann anders aus.
Die Btwin Radhose in L dahingegen ist ok, zwickt zwar etwas und ist etwas eng, aber erstmal besser als garkeine Radhose. XL war leider zur groß, flatterte ein wenig an den Schenkeln. Für 30 km reicht sie aufjeden Fall, darüber hinaus habe ich noch nicht getestet wie es mit der Reibung aussieht 

180 Euro ist nicht schlecht, so wie es aussieht komme ich um eine teure Radhose wohl nicht drum herum. Im Fachhandel hatte ich bisher leider immr das Problem das sie dort meist nur 1-2 verschiedene Marken hatte.
Die Methode mit den 10 Radhosen bestellen und den Rest zurückschicken werde ich mal in Betracht ziehen.




Heyo schrieb:


> Assos-Radhosen sind sicher nicht schlecht, aber es gibt vergleichbare oder bessere zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis. Außerdem wirbt Assos massiv mit der Schweizer Flagge, produziert aber ausschließlich in osteuropäischen Billiglohnländern. Das nenne ich Etikettenschwindel. Sehr gute Radhosen made in EU gibt es von Castelli, Nalini, Santini, Sportful oder auch Löffler. Sehr empfehlen kann ich die Eigenmarke des weiter oben genannten Versenders (bobteam)



Ein Löfflerradhose habe ich probiert, saß super gut, jedoch war das Polster leider wieder bei der Hose zu kurz. Die kostete glaube ich zwischen 50-60 Euro.
Danke für die Infos zu den Marken.


----------



## fastdarkness (14. August 2017)

Das mit dem Unteram ist Quatsch da jeder Mensch unterschiedliche Proportionen hat.
Das einstellen eine Fahrrades auf den Fahrer (vorrausgesetzt der Rahmen passt) beginnt am Sattel.
1. Sattel waagerecht,
2. Sattelhöhe einstellen,
3. Sattel in der waagerechten einstellen (Knielot) - hier kann auch eine Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Setback hilfreich sein,
4. Jetzt kann man am Cockpit arbeiten, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe usw.

Auf dem RR sitzt man viel gestreckter als auf dem MTB, wie kann man dann Stunden sitzen ohne das man tot vom Rad fällt - Bikefitting hilft da ware Wunder.


----------



## diodato (14. August 2017)

Beim lesen dachte ich auch entweder Ferien oder du hast eine andere Anatomie. Ne… am besten du recherchierst und gehst zum guten Bikefitter. Z.B. Radlabor es gibt noch andere Richtig gute. Hose, Handschuhe und Schuhe nicht vergessen. Ich hoffe dir kann geholfen werden. Gruß


----------



## Jean33 (15. August 2017)

fastdarkness schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unteram ist Quatsch da jeder Mensch unterschiedliche Proportionen hat.



Ok gut zu wissen, dann halte ich mich nicht mehr daran auf.



fastdarkness schrieb:


> Das einstellen eine Fahrrades auf den Fahrer (vorrausgesetzt der Rahmen passt) beginnt am Sattel.


Denke Rahmen sollte theoretisch passen, habe einen XL Rahmen (22', 56cm), bin 1,88 m mit Schrittlänge 93cm. Wobei laut Internet L eigentlich auch noch gepasst hätte.



fastdarkness schrieb:


> 1. Sattel waagerecht,



Sind die Sättel in der Regel nicht standardmässig waagerecht beim Kauf eines Rades? Habe meinen per Wasserwage eine Stufe tiefer geneigt so das er zum Boden waagerecht ist, doch damit rutsche ich nach vorne beim Fahren obwohl ich der Sattel eigentlich waagerecht ist.



fastdarkness schrieb:


> 3. Sattel in der waagerechten einstellen (Knielot) - hier kann auch eine Sattelstütze mit oder ohne Setback hilfreich sein,



Jau bei mir kann man die im 5 mm Bereich einstellen, falls das das ist was du meinst mit Setback.



diodato schrieb:


> Beim lesen dachte ich auch entweder Ferien oder du hast eine andere Anatomie. Ne… am besten du recherchierst und gehst zum guten Bikefitter. Z.B. Radlabor es gibt noch andere Richtig gute. Hose, Handschuhe und Schuhe nicht vergessen. Ich hoffe dir kann geholfen werden. Gruß



Ne ne der Post ist ernst gemeint 

Habe mal nach Bikefitter gegooglet und einen gefunden, ist zwar etwas weit weg, aber egal. Was kostet so etwas denn? 150 Euro aufwärts?

Schuhe habe ich welche mit einer flachen Sohle und Handschuhe muss ich mir noch besorgen


----------



## FirstGeneration (15. August 2017)

@Jean33 - das Einstellen der Radkomponenten auf die Anatomie des Fahrers ist extrem wichtig, da die Einstellungen über das "Wohl und Wehe" und den Spass beim fahren entscheiden. Daher lieber mal richtig schlau machen und/oder ein Bikefitting machen lassen, als schnell schnell und "wird schon passen".
Ggf. hilft ja auch schon die Topeak-Fitting Box fürs MTB. Ich hatte sie zwar selbst nicht, aber ggf. ist das was für Dich.

Und zum Thema Sitzpolster - fast jeder Hersteller von Hosen schneidert auch etwas anders. Im Zweifel hilft da wirklich nur mal verschiedene Hersteller ausprobieren und je nach dem, wie oft/lange du fährst, macht eine hochwertige Hose weitaus mehr Sinn als eine vom Discounter	
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastdarkness (15. August 2017)

Bikefitting kostet ab 50€ an aufwärts. Wichtig nicht von viel Technik blenden lassen!
Einer der besten Fitter bei mir macht das auf nem Rollentrainer! Da fährst Du erst einmal 10-15min und er schaut dich nur an.
Dann beginnt er mit den ersten Einstellungen.
Kosten 54€ und hat wahre Wunder gewirkt!


----------



## diodato (15. August 2017)

Bikefitting auf einem Mtb ist recht günstig besonders wenn du Flatpedals fährst. Anders sieht es beim Trai/ TT oder Rennrad aus. Wenn du nicht weit weg von Radsportl Buchstaller (91161 Hilpoltstein)  wohnst geh da hin.


----------



## Jean33 (17. August 2017)

Danke für eure Infos.

Jep fahre MTB mit flatpedals.

So hab dem Mann mal angeschrieben, das Bikefitting soll 35 Euro kosten + was noch so dran geändert werden muss (falls nötig).  Er meinte er hat Bikefitting stadium 2 in seinem Fahrradgeschäft, was auch immer mit stadium 2 gemeint ist.

Ich wohn ein bisschen weit weg von Hilpoltstein, komme aus Belgien 



FirstGeneration schrieb:


> @Jean33 - das Einstellen der Radkomponenten auf die Anatomie des Fahrers ist extrem wichtig, da die Einstellungen über das "Wohl und Wehe" und den Spass beim fahren entscheiden.



Ohja kann ganz schön frustrierend sein, hoffe nur das mein XL Rahmen nicht zu groß ist, sehe nämlich viele mit meinen Maßen die einen L Rahmen fahren.



FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Ggf. hilft ja auch schon die Topeak-Fitting Box fürs MTB. Ich hatte sie zwar selbst nicht, aber ggf. ist das was für Dich


Wusste garnicht das man so etwas kaufen kann, danke.



FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Sitzpolster - fast jeder Hersteller von Hosen schneidert auch etwas anders. Im Zweifel hilft da wirklich nur mal verschiedene Hersteller ausprobieren und je nach dem, wie oft/lange du fährst, macht eine hochwertige Hose weitaus mehr Sinn als eine vom Discounter
> ride on



Habe schlussendlich gott sei dank zwei Marken gefunden wo es mit dem Sitzpolster passt  . Eine teurere Hose werde ich mir wohl früher oder später besorgen müssen, denn ich denke lange werden die Discounter Hosen auch nicht halten.


----------



## Gifti123 (2. April 2019)

Jean33 schrieb:


> Habe schlussendlich gott sei dank zwei Marken gefunden wo es mit dem Sitzpolster passt  . Eine teurere Hose werde ich mir wohl früher oder später besorgen müssen, denn ich denke lange werden die Discounter Hosen auch nicht halten.



Hallo!
Ich habe selbiges Problem mit dem zu kurzem Sitzpolster meiner Löffler Hotbond.
Könntest Du mir die beiden Marken verraten, die bei Dir das Problem gelöst haben?!
Danke!


----------



## MTBear (13. November 2021)

Moin, muss den Thread leider auftauen. Als ich vor gut 30kg mehr auf den Rippen angefangen habe, waren meine Gonso Hosen in großer Größe perfekt. Nun habe ich aber seit einigen Wochen mehr und mehr das Problem, dass "gefühlt" das Polster hinten zu kurz ist. Zuerst dachte ich, es liegt an den mittlerweile Obelix-artigen Gonso Polsterhosen und habe 1 bzw. 2 Nummern kleiner getestet, leider ohne Erfolg. 

Das ist aktuell so nervig, dass ich schon das ein oder andere mal kurz davor war, wieder zurück zu fahren und das Bike in die Ecke zu stellen.

Ich muss ständig mit einem Michael Jackson Griff in den Schritt, das Polster nach hinten schieben, was natürlich auch die Polsterhose komplett kneiffig im Schritt werden lässt. Sattel ist unverändert, weder Modell noch Position wurden geändert. 

Zu diesem Gefühl, dass das Polster nicht untern den Sitzknochen liegt, gesellt sich ein unangenehmer Druck im Dammbereich. Fahrad hatte ich damals mit der Ergon Fitting Box eingestellt und bin damit über 1500km problemlos gefahren.

Habt Ihr nen Tipp, woran das liegen kann? Habe ich ggf. auch ein falsches Verständnis vom Sitzpolster?


----------



## seitenschneider (14. November 2021)

30kg sind schon eine Menge, Respekt! 
Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich die Ergon Fitting Box noch mal auspacken und einen neuen Fit machen. Dein Körper hat sich ja massiv verändert. Idealerweise sind dann die Beschwerden weg. 
Wenn ich lese, daß Du Dein Poster nach hinten schieben mußt und das überhaupt kannst, würde ich fast tippen, daß Deine Hose immer noch zu groß ist oder Du sie nicht richtig anziehst. Die muß zum einen eng sitzen um Verrutschen und Scheuern vorzubeugen und zum anderen ordentlich in den Schritt gezogen werden. Also nicht wie ne Jeans bei den Kids, die 10cm zu tief am Hintern hängt.


----------

